# My Xterra Build Thread



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

Well, I figured I would post a thread here since I have one on all my other forums. I just sold my old Lifted, Locked and armored Xterra and picked up a 2001 SAS'd Xterra (my 4th Xterra)! This thing is already pretty beastly but I have alot of plans for it. Oh, and the best part is that I bought it for what I sold my old Xterra for, plus I pulled $1k worth of parts off of the old one!  

I will post some better pics after I get it flexed out on an RTI ramp this weekend to see how big I can go with tires.


Username: cgvalant85
Year: 2001
Make: Nissan
Model: Xterra
Trim: SE
Color: Silver

Front:
Calmini SAS Kit W/ Sway Bar
Fox Coilovers w/ Reservoirs
Jeep Wagoneer Axle (Dana 44)
Warn Alloy Axle Shafts
Precision 5:13 gears
CTM u joints
ARB Air Locker
Terraflex Diff Cover
Rancho Steering Stabilizer
Warn Manual Locking Hubs

Rear:
SOA Custom Keystone Spring Co. Springs
Calmini Shackles
Nismo 5:14 gears
ARB Air Locker
Bilstein 5150 series shocks 

Engine:
Safari Snorkel 
K&N Drop In Filter
Optima Yellow Top battery
Gibson Exhaust

Exterior:
Pro Comp Xtreme 16x8 Wheels
Interco Trxus MT's 35x12.5x16 tires
Front ARB winch bumper with shackles
Warn 9500 winch and winch kit
Synthetic winch line
IPF roof lights
IPF driving lights
Light Force fog lights
Rear Skid Row rear tire carrier
Shrockworks Sliders (to be installed soon)
AC 2" BL

Interior:
Boston Acoustic Speakers front and rear
10 Subwoofer
JL Audio Amp
Raingler Cargo Net (to be installed soon)
Cobra CB with antenna hooked up to front ARB bumper
Remote starter
carbon fiber dash kit (Bling Bling B!tchazzzz)
Custom Center Console (not sure if I am keeping this)


*Planned Mods:*
Done - Finish routing Brake lines
Done - Paint and Mount Shrock Sliders
Touch up underside with Por-15 and paint
Done - Get and install a-pillar bracket for snorkel
Done - Fix swing arm clamp and install
Done - Install Skid plate
Done - Swap skid row gas skid for my shrock one
Done - Swap out MC
Done - 35x12.50x15 Goodyear MT/R Kevlars
Done - 15x8 Wheels w/ 3.75" BS
Done - Modify Shrock Sliders for BL
Crawler Gears
Sand blast and repaint rear bumper
Paint plastics
Done - Remove Decals!
Done - Add a leaf or replace spring pack

Pics - 4/15/11 - After SOA Install







































































































































Don't know why my wife complains about getting in the damn thing... :lol: 










Pic - 10/10/11 - After Tire/Wheel Install and a trip to URE


----------



## addictedtogum (Sep 20, 2005)

i have yet to see on of these on the trail. looks good


----------



## dubweiser (Dec 20, 2000)

More pics! looks badass.


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks, here are some ****ty night pictures of it sitting next to my 3" lifted Xterra that I just sold last week. I am in the middle of doing a SOA swap on the rear and will get pics up once that is done and I test the flex! 

Yes I know there is a light out...




































Here are the springs I am throwing on as well as the skid plate and broken (but soon to be fixed) tire carrier swing arm.


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

Here are a few crappy phone pics... Springs are underneath and everything is tacked into place... SOA should be done this evening! The rear end is down 2" which is good because it was really a$$ high before. I may add one more leaf though (which would probably raise it an inch) because it will probably be a really soft ride and it almost has that draggin a$$ look which I hate.


----------



## DubStat (Jul 23, 2009)

looks good! keep it up


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

First post updated with pics! Will get some flex pics up once I rerun the brake lines and cut down the u-bolts.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

Digging it :thumbup:


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks!

Well, finally got the X flexed out! 8) It is not quite where I want it, but I am happy with it. I think I could have gone up a little more, but the ramp was sitting on a bit of a mound and my tires were digging into the dirt making it feel pretty tipsy!

Anyway, there was about 1.5-2 inches between the bumpstop and front axle in these pictures which means either I could have gone up more, was limited by my rear springs or something was binding on the front. For now, I am going to cut off the outer clips off the springs which will allow the top leaf to separate more for a little more droop. Also, I will definitely continue to run 35s but with wider offset wheels. I could probably fit 36s as is and 37s with some modifications, but until this is not my daily driver the 35s will stay on.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

nice bustin sticker.... I've got to man boards from them.

also, coolest xterra I've seen.:thumbup:


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

too many boards from them.*


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks man! Lol, I didn't even know what the sticker meant. It was already on it when I bought the truck and removing the stickers is on my list of things to do! :laugh:


----------



## swed (Mar 20, 2011)

Get it dirty already!


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

swed said:


> Get it dirty already!


Heading out to Uhwarrie National Forrest OHV Park first thing in the morning!


----------



## cmackvr6 (Oct 7, 2003)

Bad-ass truck, cute wife......nicely done :thumbup:


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

Here is some video from this past weekend... doesn't show much, but we ran almost all the trails in the park. Truck handled well minus the blown hub. I was stuck in 2wd/3wd the entire time! 
http://www.vimeo.com/23176965


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

nice rig. where in MD do you trail?


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

There aren't any places in MD... The video was from NC, which is where I lived until 8 months ago. I usually wheel all around the southeast (VA, NC, TN). Now that I am in MD, I will probably be hitting up RC quite frequently. Sucks to have to drive 4+ hours to wheel though. :banghead:


----------



## bajaranch (Jul 1, 2011)

*bad a$$$$ X*

Hey men, what´s the size of your front coilovers and can you send photos of the shock´s tower mount?

I´m in Baja mexico and me and a friend are converting from 2wd to 4wd and sas my 2000 xterra.

I was planning 32 MT´s but yours with 35´s looks good. Me and my wife do lots of overlanding, expedition off road kind of adventures with mtb, rooftop tent and kayak on top of my x.

Do you think going that big will still be safe for a DD, long trip highway inter state here in baja and california state?

I know for sure my wife is going to be complaining all the time to get in and out of the monster...

Nice job on your X,


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

The coilovers are 2" x 10" Fox Coilovers. As far as what the tower looks like, check out the Xterra SAS kit on www.purenissan.com as that is what is on my truck. I daily drive my 35s and have had no issues, I may even go up to 36s or 37s soon. A SAS is too much lift to run 32s, I would go 35s at the minimum.


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

Thought I would post some updated pics of the truck. I have been doing a lot of things on it lately which include moving the sliders up 2", mounting the a-pillar bracket for the snorkel, installing the new wheels and tires, mounting my high-lift on the tire carrier and rebuilding my rear spring pack. Here are some pics of it all:























































And here is the damage from my last trip... lost the damn door handle!


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

killin' it :thumbup:

Love me an SAS'd Xterra.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Very cool build! I really like XTerras - they look great in full on attack trim.


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

Thank guys!

Well, I found two videos from the last trip, unfortunately that was it. Couldn't find any footage from the harder obstacles.

Where I ripped my door handle off:



First ledge (probably should have aired down more):


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

It's too bad you have to make an X so tall to fit a 35, that thing would be awful spooky on the trails around here being that high up. Pretty cool rig though.


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

It does just fine and has seen plenty of off camber spots. Don't need that much lift to fit 35s (could be running at least 37s but they were to hard to come by) and the body lift makes it look bigger than it really is. Frame is only 22" below the driver seat and it only has about 2" more lift than what it takes to put 33s under an Xterra. There are plenty of Nissans rolling around with the same/similar setup (especially out west) and they all do just fine.


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

cgvalant said:


> It does just fine and has seen plenty of off camber spots. Don't need that much lift to fit 35s (could be running at least 37s but they were to hard to come by) and the body lift makes it look bigger than it really is. Frame is only 22" below the driver seat and it only has about 2" more lift than what it takes to put 33s under an Xterra. There are plenty of Nissans rolling around with the same/similar setup (especially out west) and they all do just fine.


I never said it didn't do well, I'm sure it does, I just prefer low/no lift if I can do it. Last tall rig I had spent a fair bit of time on its side or close. Then again I used to run 31's on a volkswagen with no lift at all, and I like the look of cut fenders.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Oh boy! You're lucky you didn't bust out the quarter glass. Whew!


----------



## cgvalant (Nov 14, 2005)

I know! You can see the scratches all down the side where the root rubbed the glass, somehow it held though.


----------

